# Residency after appointment



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone know much about MGL Ch 31 sec 58? In a nutshell it states after you are appointed you must move within 10 miles of your employer within 9 months and it must be in the comm. I work in a border town and have been on for over 10 years. Our CBA allows us to live within 15 miles and it includes the neighboring state. Nothing officially coming from the town or the dept but I'm hearing rumors that civil service may start making a stink and that there is nothing that can be done as it trumps our CBA. Also that you can be bypassed on promo list.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Its confusing because I didn't read anything in 150E or 41 that differentiates CS and NON CS. Its silly that its even an issue. You best bet is to call a CS attorney.

PrevNext
Chapter 41 Section 99A. Any member of the regular police or fire department and fire alarm division of a city or town appointed subsequent to August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight shall reside within fifteen miles of the limits of said city or town. Said distance shall be measured from the closest border limits of said city or town in which said member is employed to the closest border limits of the city or town in which said member lives; provided however, if any said city or town by local ordinance or by-law to which the provisions of paragraph (d) of section seven of chapter one hundred and fifty E of the General Laws shall apply, or by collective bargaining agreement shall require the members of a regular police or fire department appointed on or after August first, nineteen hundred and seventy-eight to be residents of such city or town, the provision of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall supersede the provision of this section and provided further such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement shall apply only to those members of a regular police or fire department appointed subsequent to the adoption of such local ordinance, by-law or collective bargaining agreement.


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks, I guess this crap was added in 2000 but no one really knows much about it.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Its annoying to think that CS should give a rats ass. If its good for the municipality then they shouldn't be worrying about it. I never agreed with residency, as long as your there on time and leave when your suppose why the fuck should anyone care!


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree. But look at who we are talking about.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

There is a recent biding decision that holds CS officers to 15 miles as a condition of employment that can not be waived by the employer. CS is required to investigate reports of officers in violation of that rule.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

GMass said:


> There is a recent biding decision that holds CS officers to 15 miles as a condition of employment that can not be waived by the employer. CS is required to investigate reports of officers in violation of that rule.


CS (Chapter 31) is 10 miles from your property line to the closest border. Non-CS (Chapter 41) is 15 miles closest border to closest border.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

yea. that. lol


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Like Delta said CS is 10 miles and doesn't matter what your contract says. Non cs is 15 miles and can be negotiated further. I know many PDs around us that have no more limits


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

j809 said:


> Like Delta said CS is 10 miles and doesn't matter what your contract says. Non cs is 15 miles and can be negotiated further. I know many PDs around us that have no more limits


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

I actually live less than 10 miles but it's in NH.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

Law needs to go before some of the CS cops that live in RI, NH and even NY get their shit jammed up...
Well, that is as long as no officer is still commuting with a horse and fucking buggy....


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> CS (Chapter 31) is 10 miles from your property line to the closest border. Non-CS (Chapter 41) is 15 miles closest border to closest border.


To add to this, remember that if you are appointed with a CS residency preference, you must continue to live in the town for one year after appointment.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

OfficerObie59 said:


> To add to this, remember that if you are appointed with a CS residency preference, you must continue to live in the town for one year after appointment.


Considering my chief lives outside the 10-mile limit, I don't think we have any worries.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Macop said:


> Its annoying to think that CS should give a rats ass. If its good for the municipality then they shouldn't be worrying about it. I never agreed with residency, as long as your there on time and leave when your suppose why the fuck should anyone care!


Agreed, it is a stupid issue.

There are cops in California who lives 70 miles away from work, and they never have any issues showing up for shift, court, details, etc...

As long as you are at work when you're supposed to be, it's nobody's business where you live.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

GMass said:


> There is a recent biding decision that holds CS officers to 15 miles as a condition of employment that can not be waived by the employer. CS is required to investigate reports of officers in violation of that rule.


I thought CS gave the responsibility to the municipalities to investigate, verify, and enforce residency issues?


----------



## Clancy Wiggum (Nov 19, 2005)

Last I heard this is complaint based.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Clancy Wiggum said:


> Last I heard this is complaint based.


An investigation is initiated after a complaint of 1 (one) member of the police or fire department, or 10 residents of the city or town.

Let the buddy-fucking begin.


----------

